# I am a Ni-user - Ask me anything!



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Ask a Ni-user*

Idea stolen from @_Pete The Lich_
I want other Ni-users to answer as well! :kitteh:


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

You can't ask an Ni user anything, you can only ask them some things. But then you can ask them loads of things about those things and it's all ok in the end. 

What is your current obsession?


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Why is my Minecraft playing up?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Anything?


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

@%1;
Someone hands you a sack of pennies as payment
How does Ni react?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Pete The Lich said:


> pheonix_rebirth
> Someone hands you a sack of pennies as payment
> How does Ni react?


 A large payment would frustrate me. A small payment would make me laugh. 



Emerson said:


> Why is my Minecraft playing up?


Lag or server error


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Khiro said:


> What is your current obsession?


MBTI, MBTI, MBTI :ninja:




Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Anything?


Yes:wink:




Pete The Lich said:


> pheonix_rebirth
> Someone hands you a sack of pennies as payment
> How does Ni react?


I wouldn't accept it. 




Emerson said:


> Why is my Minecraft playing up?


Press enter


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

As the good people at the INTP sub forum keep asking me, _*please *_describe in detail your balls. question mark


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Why do you identify as an Ni-dom?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't you hate only being able to answer all these questions with shallow, un-ni like replies?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

What do you expect to get out of this thread?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

On a scale of Rock to Super Computer, how strong would you say your Ni is?


----------



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> What do you expect to get out of this thread?


The means to control it.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

surgery said:


> Why do you identify as an Ni-dom?


*I am a Ni user since: 
*
-My perceptions are made independently from the object, and so they are entirely subjective. In other words, I don't focus on the physical/tangible component that the object displays. In place of that, I focus on its meaning, symbology and what it represents.

-I consider that what the object shows to you (in a tangible way) it's just a little fraction of what it really is - and so, the object has a deeper meaning/reality behind it. That said, focusing in the physical perceptions we capture of it = falling into an illusion.

-I have no intentions in changing the outside object and explore its possibilities (Ne) - in place of that, I change my idea/perception of the object (Ni).

-Self-expression is something hard for me. I pay attention to what's behind the object and what it's hiding at the behind of scenes, and so I am generally thinking in an image and something dynamic. Trying to pass that into words is incredibly hard. Trying to describe my vision of what's happening in the behind of the scenes will result in clearly result in a distortion of reality - so the best to do is to be quiet.

-Usually truths and insights just jump into my head out of the nothing. I have no idea of how I know certain things, I just know them. However, the truth is that I repress my Se, which is the function that informs me of how things are working on the outside. However, at the same time, I am repressing that physical perception (collected by Se) in order to form my perceptions independently from the ones I collected.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

The Umbraic Light said:


> Don't you hate only being able to answer all these questions with shallow, un-ni like replies?


Well, shallow/lame questions will bring necessarily shallow/lame answers. From now on I will ignore troll questions, apart from this one roud:


----------



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

Why do you identify yourself as Fe-auxiliary?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Well, shallow/lame questions will bring necessarily shallow/lame answers. From now on I will ignore troll questions, apart from this one roud:


It wasn't a troll question  I would rather answer 1 question with great depth than 100 questions with that singular depth evened out. Just me I guess.


----------



## Conclusion (Sep 21, 2012)

I've read from a number of sources that Ni-doms have to conscientiously defend their own process from the ideas and beliefs of others in order to fully come into their own. Do you agree, or do you see things differently? How is this process affected by or refracted through your particular enneatype? In your estimation, what kind of support or encouragement would you and other Ni-doms find or have found useful in this process, from friends / acquaintances / random schmucks on the internet?

Totally unrelated: how are you so awesome?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

How do you deal with non verbal communication? Do you prefer people to speak everything on their mind aloud,or do you enjoy communicating with facial expressions, vibes, "hints" etc?

your avatar makes me happy :kitteh:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> How do you deal with non verbal communication? Do you prefer people to speak everything on their mind aloud,or do you enjoy communicating with facial expressions, vibes, "hints" etc?
> 
> your avatar makes me happy :kitteh:


I can't speak for every Ni user, but I for one can read minds. I also like to make up secret languages with people and sometimes we substitute sentences for facial gestures. Like making my eyebrows go up and down quickly means "It's time man, let's go. Bedroom's over there."

Thank you, my avatar makes me happy too.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

The avatar is totally the creepy kind of sexy l'm into. l must locate that person.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

QrivaN said:


> On a scale of Rock to Super Computer, how strong would you say your Ni is?


Probably 5 things up from rock, but I have a really awful memory so I'ma have to say Dory the Fish.
OO that reminds me, HAVE YOU SEEN HIS SON FABIO?


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Would say that part of being an Ni dom is the obsession with finding and digesting systems (i.e Myers Briggs) and using them to explain reality and conceive alternatives?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Pete The Lich said:


> pheonix_rebirth
> Someone hands you a sack of pennies as payment
> How does Ni react?


Shit. You had me cracking up real bad for a moment. For a moment I read 'sack of penisses' LOOOOOOL


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

13 others said:


> Shit. You had me cracking up real bad for a moment. For a moment I read 'sack of penisses' LOOOOOOL


Well that was my next question


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Pete The Lich said:


> pheonix_rebirth
> Someone hands you a sack of pennies as payment
> How does Ni react?



im thanking this post for your signature GIF


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

How do you feel around Ne doms?


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay or nay:

- Coffee
- BDSM
- Aardvarks dating phony girls
- Sharing your Ni feels with other people
- Ni as your IDENTITY


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> -My perceptions are made independently from the object, and so they are entirely subjective. In other words, I don't focus on the physical/tangible component that the object displays. In place of that, I focus on its meaning, symbology and what it represents.


Do you do that with words too? 
For example, do you count on the fact that people might have different definitions of the same word you are using and find out what theirs is as soon as possible?



Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> -I have no intentions in changing the outside object and explore its possibilities (Ne) - in place of that, I change my idea/perception of the object (Ni).


I'm having trouble understanding what you mean....So is it kind of like cognitive reframing? Do you adapt to the objects around rather than thinking of them as tools?



Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> -Usually truths and insights just jump into my head out of the nothing. I have no idea of how I know certain things, I just know them. However, the truth is that I repress my Se, which is the function that informs me of how things are working on the outside. However, at the same time, I am repressing that physical perception (collected by Se) in order to form my perceptions independently from the ones I collected.


Sounds like gut feelings. How are gut feelings different from the F cognitive functions? Or Ns in general?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

The Madman said:


> Why do you identify yourself as Fe-auxiliary?


Because I objectively choose my values according to the group of people I want to stay connected with - and so, my values (what's beautiful or not, what's right or wrong, what's appropriate, worth it, etc...) aren't formed independently from the outside environment. 
In fact, my values depend *a lot* on the environment that I want to stay connected with - if I don't, I wouldn't consider the outside values as worth it, and so I would objectively discard them.




Conclusion said:


> *I've read from a number of sources that Ni-doms have to conscientiously defend their own process from the ideas and beliefs of others in order to fully come into their own*.
> 
> Do you agree, or do you see things differently?


I am not sure of it.
Well, Ni is an introverted function, and so it works *independently* from the outside environment - and this happens in the domain of perceptions. Consequently, it may seem that Ni-users consider points of view that the majority of people don't - which is a consequence of Ni looking to the object from a Meta-perspective (for Ni, perceptions don't depend exclusively on the tangible component of the object but rather on its meaning), looking for what the majority may miss/don't notice/etc. That said, it will appear that Ni-user prefer to look to things from a different angle, independently form the majority position.




> How is this process affected by or refracted through your particular enneatype?


Not very much: how Ni works is the same in other E-types. Enneagram explains the reason (the *why*) of having a certain problem, while the mbti explain *how* you solve that problem ('which tools/functions do you use when you face it'). 

In my case, since I am a So/Sx 6w7 I tend to be initially suspected of other's intentions (and this happens due to the fact that the holy-idea most corrupted within myself [by the material world] was FAITH - and so, I unconsciously believe that if I doubt I get safe 'cause I am watching what can go wrong and, therefore, can prepare for it). 

Well, my Ni gives me a more clear vision of this doubt and how everything works together. Very accurately I can read the intentions and the hidden motivations of the people around me (Ni) - which came from a trust issue (E6). 

*So, all I have to say is that:*
-Being a social 6 doesn't mean that I am a sheep and that I necessarily follow and copy everyone's ideas from the outside environment;
-Being a Ni-dominant 6 makes me incredibly in tune with trust issues and how it affects other people's life - besides, I am very in tune with others' intentions, and I can quickly understand what the people around me are made of... so lying to me is quite worthless;
-I am very in tune with the behind of scenes and with authority issues and I can clearly see how the system works together;
-I am not the typical SJ 6 who points out what is different/new as devil's work :laughing:




> In your estimation, what kind of support or encouragement would you and other Ni-doms find or have found useful in this process, from friends / acquaintances / random schmucks on the internet?


I would say this is dependent on being a Fe or Fi user. 




> Totally unrelated: how are you so awesome?


Because.... 









...Insights just born in our heads without much effort or logical structure. :tongue:




OMG WTF BRO said:


> How do you deal with non verbal communication? Do you prefer people to speak everything on their mind aloud,or do you enjoy communicating with facial expressions, vibes, "hints" etc?


As a Ni dominant, in a conversation, I pay tons of attention to non-verbal language. I would even say that I pay more attention to what you are NOT saying (rather than what you do are verbally communicating). So, I am naturally in tune with body language, small little vibes such ton of voice, eye movement, where the foot are point at, etc. And I don't have any extensive knowledge on those things. 

Everything you do/say has something behind that's hidden... No matter if the person speaks a lot... she will always be hiding something. And that is shown in the body language and other clues that my Se catches - and then my Ni processes. 




Humaning said:


> Would say that part of being an Ni dom is the obsession with finding and digesting systems (i.e Myers Briggs) and using them to explain reality and conceive alternatives?


I don't know, but probably yes. 
I enjoy mbti very much since it allows me to, in a quite easy way, categorize the people around me (sorry Fi users :crazy .. Not that I want to control them or play god complex (lol) but because it shows that we are all connected - we all fit in a type, no matter how different we appear to be. 
And so, I love to caught people's vibes and resume them to 1 mbti type eheh! On the other hand, those systems allow me to better understand people so, why not?


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

SCREW YOU @Phoenix_Rebirth You can't just thank a post and not answer the friggin (or should I say, friggNi HEHEHEHEHEHHEE >:3) questions URGHHH *kickpoutshove*


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

phony said:


> How do you feel around Ne doms?


I love being around Ne users! :kitteh: The environment is never boring around them... they bring some sort of electricity and craziness to it. We can talk for hours and it's incredibly refreshing. Something like this, ahah:











*However, some potential problems:*
-It can be draining and overwhelming, specially for a Ni dom, who generally needs some time alone after long periods of socialization;
-Horrible arguments (they usually start with small things and end up with the house burning, lol);
-Ne users usually defy/deny my perspective of the world, claiming that there are other points of view and it's retard to consider just one (while my Ni tells me that there is only one single universal solution :mellow.




phony said:


> Yay or nay:
> 
> - Coffee - *YAY*
> - BDSM - *NAY*
> ...


In quote :tongue:




Moop said:


> Do you do that with words too?


Yes. Particularly when it comes to songs: what matters for me it's their meaning and message. Lyrics are just a tiny little fraction of the real meaning of the song. The real message surpass them, and my Ni understands it intuitively (by coming up with a perception independently from the ones I collect). It's hard to explain. 




> I'm having trouble understanding what you mean....So is it kind of like cognitive reframing? Do you adapt to the objects around rather than thinking of them as tools?


Take '_'Life_'' as an example for object. 
A Ne user would like to experiment everything around him, exploring and digging into the unknown, and so he will consider the different possibilities of this object (''_OH I want to do climbing and skydiving and this and that... and I want to go to the moon... I want to do EVERYTHING THAT IT'S UNKNOWN_''). However, Ni users aren't interested in generating new and different possibilities to the environment - in place of that, they are usually focused in a *single* solution/outcome for it ('_'I want to become x_''). 




> Sounds like gut feelings. How are gut feelings different from the F cognitive functions? Or Ns in general?


F functions are associated with moral issues (''_What's wrong and what isn't? What are your values? Where do your values come from? Etc'_') , while N functions don't deal with it. Take for a example a Fi user - they usually have gut feelings of what may be right or wrong, but those gut feelings are a consequence of Fi users having strong values (that are chosen independently from the outside)... and so it's a moral issue - things that N doesn't deal with.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

phony said:


> SCREW YOU @_Phoenix_Rebirth_ You can't just thank a post and not answer the friggin (or should I say, friggNi HEHEHEHEHEHHEE >:3) questions URGHHH *kickpoutshove*


I was answering :crying:


----------



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Because I objectively choose my values according to the group of people I want to stay connected with - and so, my values (what's beautiful or not, what's right or wrong, what's appropriate, worth it, etc...) aren't formed independently from the outside environment.
> In fact, my values depend *a lot* on the environment that I want to stay connected with - if I don't, I wouldn't consider the outside values as worth it, and so I would objectively discard them.


Well, that, along with your interest in MBTI, helped show me the difference between INTJ and INFJ.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Take '_'Life_'' as an example for object.
> A Ne user would like to experiment everything around him, exploring and digging into the unknown, and so he will consider the different possibilities of this object (''_OH I want to do climbing and skydiving and this and that... and I want to go to the moon... I want to do EVERYTHING THAT IT'S UNKNOWN_''). However, Ni users aren't interested in generating new and different possibilities to the environment - in place of that, they are usually focused in a *single* solution/outcome for it ('_'I want to become x_'').


Hmm ok so let me make sure I'm not getting confused...
Would wanting to find your true purpose, something you can fully absorb yourself in, be an Ni trait? I know for me if I really want to achieve something, I become one with it. Merge. Then everything falls into place. I can only do that with maybe one or two goals at a time. 
Or does this have nothing to do with Ne/Ni?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Moop said:


> Hmm ok so let me make sure I'm not getting confused...
> *Would wanting to find your true purpose, something you can fully absorb yourself in, be an Ni trait? *I know for me if *I really want to achieve something, I become one with it. Merge.* Then everything falls into place. I can only do that with maybe one or two goals at a time.


Yes, this is a manifestation of Ni. Take a look to what Jung writes about it: 



> The moral problem arises when the intuitive tries to relate himself to his vision, when he is no longer satisfied with mere perception and its aesthetic configuration and evaluation, when he confronts the questions: What does this mean for me or the world? *What emerges from this vision in the way of a duty or a task, for me or the world? *The pure intuitive who represses his judgment, or whose judgment is held in thrall by his perceptive faculties, never faces this question squarely; since his only problem is the "know how" of perception.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Hope it helps
Source: The Intuitive Self - Author - Bill Taggart


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

How much do you guys find yourself following the social convention? Anything from a moral perspective to a law-abiding mentality...


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

How do you handle being wrong? That is to say, it is clearly demonstrated that your intuition or assumptions have failed you.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

phony said:


> How do you feel around Ne doms?


I love Ne doms. They bring me out of my shell donning bags of airy fairy dust, which we proceedeth to sprinkle on the world singing joyously...well er... with ENFPs. With ENTPs you end up making little lumps of airy fairy dust and sticking it into people's cars' exhaustion pipes. :crazy:
I "met" my BFF ENFP as we were decorating a card with stamps in a group of friends. She jumped up and and stamped me in the face with her initial letter and declared me her property. I decided she should pay for her crimes and began chasing her around the house with my own stamp. It was full blown Clouseau-Kato match with stamps! Been thick as thieves ever since. We used to make UFO landing spots with welcome texts on soccer fields for fun. It's a match made in heaven.
I also toured with a band with TWO Ne doms. The last night of the tour I was dressed n sheets pretending to read peoples' fortunes as The Oracle and two of the guys had large oval Hotel lamp shades on their heads as hats and curtain capes. It was just that the tour had ended up n N-dom weirdsville.
I think this song sums the Ne-Ni thingamabob very well:





Yay or nay:

- Coffee* Yay*
- BDSM *...*
- Aardvarks dating phony girls *Yay*
- Sharing your Ni feels with other people *Nay unless Yay*
- Ni as your IDENTITY * Yay more and more so with age*





arsenal92 said:


> How much do you guys find yourself following the social convention? Anything from a moral perspective to a law-abiding mentality...


It depends. I just go by custom and proper manners on autopilot. It's my cruise control. I guess it's a bit hilarious at times all things considered... First trying to shake people up on things I perceive as oppressive in society with some shock tactics as an artist and having broken some laws I still only walk across the road when the green light is on, especially when there are children around and act pretty "proper" with people face to face. I would say social convention on things like manners and such but I don't adopt the status quo ideas and aesthetic. It's wholly possible though to find yourself a subculture to blend into of if you don't want to stick out.:mellow:
It doesn't really matter though. I don't think it's possible to blend in totally with Ni. It's just not very conventional. I think both Ni doms have a different coping strategy: Ts try to be irrefutably factual and Fs know what will fly and what won't socially.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

hehe.

INFJs- What are your experiences with INTJs, online and off? Have you ever made out with one? Was it magical or did it feel like kissing your mum (unless you're into that). Have you ever had a cosmic connection with one?

INTJs- What are your experiences with INFJs, online and off? Have you ever made one cry? Did you feel bad after?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

phony said:


> hehe.
> 
> INFJs- What are your experiences with INTJs, online and off? Have you ever made out with one? Was it magical or did it feel like kissing your mum (unless you're into that). Have you ever had a cosmic connection with one?
> 
> INTJs- What are your experiences with INFJs, online and off? Have you ever made one cry? Did you feel bad after?


I have pretty good experiences with INFJs. They're really cool people and I like having conversations with them and having them as friends (though my one INFJ friend IRL graduated last year, so I don't see him much anymore).
I've never made one cry before (that I know of), but I did make one so mad before that he flipped a table LITERALLY. And it was at school, too. Luckily, I was able to catch the table (it was surprisingly light), so we didn't get in trouble. I don't remember what I said or did to make him that mad though.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

QrivaN said:


> I have pretty good experiences with INFJs. They're really cool people and I like having conversations with them and having them as friends (though my one INFJ friend IRL graduated last year, so I don't see him much anymore).
> I've never made one cry before (that I know of), but I did make one so mad before that he flipped a table LITERALLY. And it was at school, too. Luckily, I was able to catch the table (it was surprisingly light), so we didn't get in trouble. I don't remember what I said or did to make him that mad though.


Did you have a make up make out sesh after?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

phony said:


> Did you have a make up make out sesh after?


Ehm...I'm straight...(HINT: Look at the use of pronouns.)


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

arsenal92 said:


> How much do you guys find yourself following the social convention? Anything from a moral perspective to a law-abiding mentality...


Can't answer this - it really depends on the case. Sometimes I just follow social conventions just to adhere to the values of the people around me (Fe).



azdahak said:


> How do you handle being wrong? That is to say, it is clearly demonstrated that your intuition or assumptions have failed you.


If it's something not very important: I accept the fact that I was wrong, and I try to learn with it... so that it won't repeat again. 

If it's something really important: It will affect me very much, unfortunately. I would probably attach myself even more to my previous ideas and try not to let them go. Once I accept that I was wrong, I'll try to learn. 

Note: I trust so much in my intuition that I don't even search for an outside confirmation in 70% of the cases - I just know that I am right and I rarely fail.



phony said:


> INFJs- What are your experiences with INTJs, online and off? Have you ever made out with one? Was it magical or did it feel like kissing your mum (unless you're into that). Have you ever had a cosmic connection with one?


I have never had a deep relationship with one. 
The ones I have known in real life were incredibly unhealthy, bitchy, nihilistic, sadists, etc. The typical INTJ. However, in online I have met amazing INTJ-s and they surely have showed me that this type is much more than the ''misanthropic creepy'' that stereotypes say. Tertiary Fi is amazing actually. :kitteh:


----------



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

INFJ's: What is your tertiary Ti like?
INTJ's: What is your tertiary Fi like?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

The Madman said:


> INFJ's: What is your tertiary Ti like?
> INTJ's: What is your tertiary Fi like?


My Fi is rather underdeveloped so, even though I make quite a few judgements through it (please don't ask why I have to), I'm not entirely sure where they're coming from. Sometimes, I have a stance on something that even I don't know why that's what I believe, but most of the time, my brain can't be bothered to do that, so I fall back on Te, which 9 times out of 10 tells me that it's better to remain neutral, so I end up not actually having a stance.


----------

